# Rubber flooring in basement need underlayment



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't see what the point in putting a vapour barrier down under those interlocking rubber tiles would be. I just don't see the point in doing that.

I would put your tiles on the concrete, your gym machines on the tiles and work out.


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

I would advise the vapor barrier.
The concrete will draw condensation when covered, be safe use it.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I would advise not doing the rubber floor at all.:no:

If your dehumidifier runs from time to time now, that means there is moisture there to be dissipated. Concrete generally emits moisture in the form of evaporation. If the need to evaporate moisture exists in your basement (and it does) then the worst thing you could do is cover the concrete limiting the ability of the moisture to rise.

If you want mold and mildew issues, use the rubber flooring.

How about an occaisional rubber mat? Just don't cover the floor entirely.


----------



## sleepy23 (May 7, 2007)

sounds like vapor barrier to me.
i have alot of weights and equipment so mats would cover so much of the floor and I would essentially double my cost by buying flooring and then mats to cover it.
I will just go with the original idea of using vapor barrier, I was just hoping to be able to skimp, but not at the expense of mold/mildew.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Sleepy,

Just wondering how you came to the conclusion that you should put a vapor barrier over your slab. 

Jaz


----------



## sleepy23 (May 7, 2007)

the fact i was told concrete will sweat when covered if no vapor barrier.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

23,

Ya seem to be missing the point!

I would advise not doing the vapor barrier.:no:

If your dehumidifier runs from time to time now, that means there is moisture there to be dissipated. Concrete generally emits moisture in the form of evaporation. If the need to evaporate moisture exists in your basement (and it does) then *the worst thing you could do is cover the concrete limiting the ability of the moisture to rise.*

If you want mold and mildew issues, use the vapor barrier.

How about an occaisional rubber mat? Just don't cover the floor entirely with anything that can't/won't allow the moisture vapor to tramsit.


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

Bud, put the hammer down and back away...

Bud does have a good point but we need more info.

Is the basement below grade or do you have a walk out?

Have you ever had moisture problems in the past?

You can do your own moisture test to see what happens.

Take 4 mil piece of plastic or piece of Vinyl flipped upside down. make it about 1 sq ft big.
Tape it down to the concrete with duct tape so it is air tight. leave is for 3 days.
Let us know what it looks like when you see it in three days.
If moisture has beaded onto the plastic or vinyl surface you will have moisture problems, if the concrete has turned dark green you have moisture problems just not as bad. 
If there is no difference you do not need any vapor barrier at all as Bud is suggesting.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Hugh,

PAY ATTENTION!!!

The original poster (sleepy23) has already made the following remarks:


> _I do have a dehumidifier that can and is often going through out the weeks._


What does that statement say? That statement says there is an ongoing need to extract moisture from the area. Has been and likely will be. There is no feasible way to seal that floor and keep the moisture below without opening up an all new set of issues.


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

The simple moisture test will not hurt.

Many people use dehumidifiers for climate control this does not mean the slab has moisture problems.


----------



## sleepy23 (May 7, 2007)

i will give the test a try just to see what happens.
additional info, the basement is fully exposed on one wall, below grade on one, and about 75% below on the other two sides.


----------



## MikeG24 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well - I know this thread is few years old, but I have essentially the same question. I'm putting a gym in the basement and would like to use rubber floor tiles. I've done the plastic sheet taped to floor test and the floor never changed appearance over a few days. That said, the dehumidifier does come on occasionally during the day. Are there other tests I should do? Should I not worry about the vapor barrier? Thanks!


----------



## alain33 (Jul 26, 2011)

MikeG24 said:


> Well - I know this thread is few years old, but I have essentially the same question. I'm putting a gym in the basement and would like to use rubber floor tiles. I've done the plastic sheet taped to floor test and the floor never changed appearance over a few days. That said, the dehumidifier does come on occasionally during the day. Are there other tests I should do? Should I not worry about the vapor barrier? Thanks!


oh, yes this thread is old enough 
Sorry, can't help you. I suggest you to send a pm to sleepy23, but I am afraid if he still here, good luck!


----------



## Prsprankle (May 1, 2021)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I don't see what the point in putting a vapour barrier down under those interlocking rubber tiles would be. I just don't see the point in doing that.
> 
> I would put your tiles on the concrete, your gym machines on the tiles and work out.


You don't see the point? Please don't give advice then, if you don't know what you're talking about. Yes you should use a vapor barrier. Water will come up through the concrete and stop at the rubber mats, then create mold


----------



## Prsprankle (May 1, 2021)

alain33 said:


> oh, yes this thread is old enough
> Sorry, can't help you. I suggest you to send a pm to sleepy23, but I am afraid if he still here, good luck!


You need a vapor barrier. No one on here has any idea what they are talking about. I have a very successful construction business and yes you need one. They are cheap.


----------

